# St Marys Church, East Somerton Norfolk.



## Black Shuck

Half a Mile down a track set in the woods around Burnley Hall are the Ruins of a 15 Century Perpendicular Parish Church. These Ruins are amongst the most picturesque and largest of all ruined Churches in Norfolk. St Marys was once in its own Parish but was swallowed up by the nearby Winterton Parish and the Church quickly fell into Disrepair.Nice site this one, and my first attempt at Black and White! Go easy on me!...Lookin towards the Church hidden in the trees






The Belltower in B and W.


----------



## Black Shuck

Wagg let me know what you think!


----------



## Norfolkbloke

Nice group of shots you have there, Blackshuck!

B&W shots look good too, visited this place myself recently just wish I had a wider angle lense!!

NB


----------



## Black Shuck

Norfolkbloke said:


> Nice group of shots you have there, Blackshuck!
> 
> B&W shots look good too, visited this place myself recently just wish I had a wider angle lense!!
> 
> NB



Thank you Norfolk Bloke I appreciate that a lot! I really did try my best! I loved the Church it was a lot bigger than I though!, so I know what you mean by wanting a wider lense! although I am not a Photographer by any means I do try and make them look the best I can!


----------



## Black Shuck

Black Shuck said:


> Thank you Norfolk Bloke I appreciate that a lot! I really did try my best! I loved the Church it was a lot bigger than I though!, so I know what you mean by wanting a wider lense! although I am not a Photographer by any means I do try and make them look the best I can!:N.B Do you know the Ruined Church at Roudham, near Thetford.?


----------



## Black Shuck

N.B Have you ever been to the Church over at Roudham near Thetford.


----------



## Foxylady

Lovely place and fab shots, Shucky. The B&W's came out really well.


----------



## Black Shuck

Foxylady said:


> Lovely place and fab shots, Shucky. The B&W's came out really well.



Thanks a lot Foxy, It was my first attempt and I was a bit nervous. I quite like the effect though.


----------



## Foxylady

Black Shuck said:


> ...I quite like the effect though.



Me too. B&W's always have a certain impact, imo. Back in June some colour pics of mine came out rather strange because of harsh, Midday sunlight...lime green grass and pink brickwork, urgh!  Since then I've done a B&W conversion on them and they look truck-loads better.


----------



## wagg20

Not a bad set of pics you got there black & white works well on a subject such as this; pehaps a touch of sepia maybe would work well? 
Like the car wheel in shot no.5 mate


----------



## Black Shuck

Foxylady said:


> Me too. B&W's always have a certain impact, imo. Back in June some colour pics of mine came out rather strange because of harsh, Midday sunlight...lime green grass and pink brickwork, urgh!  Since then I've done a B&W conversion on them and they look truck-loads better.



Yeah Black and White seems to be good for Churches and Houses e.t.c. What do you think of Sepia Foxy?


----------



## Black Shuck

wagg20 said:


> Not a bad set of pics you got there black & white works well on a subject such as this; pehaps a touch of sepia maybe would work well?
> Like the car wheel in shot no.5 mate



Thanks for the Tips Wagg. I have seen some old Sepia shots of a Signal Box and Station and it looked fantastic, liked them a lot.


----------



## Foxylady

Black Shuck said:


> What do you think of Sepia Foxy?



A timeless and classy look, imo, and looks great on practically anything, I'd say.


----------



## Black Shuck

Foxylady said:


> A timeless and classy look, imo, and looks great on practically anything, I'd say.



I am hopefully off to a proper Watermill in West Norfolk so I might give it a go.


----------



## Foxylady

Black Shuck said:


> I am hopefully off to a proper Watermill in West Norfolk so I might give it a go.



Ooh, perfect subject. Look forward to seeing those, Shuck. 
You've just given me an idea!


----------



## Black Shuck

Foxylady said:


> Ooh, perfect subject. Look forward to seeing those, Shuck.
> You've just given me an idea!


Oh Blimey! I seem to remember you have visited a lovely Mill Down your way.


----------



## Foxylady

Black Shuck said:


> Oh Blimey! I seem to remember you have visited a lovely Mill Down your way.



That's the fella!


----------



## Black Shuck

Foxylady said:


> That's the fella!



Aha ! I thought as much! I have seen loads of late 19 Century Sepia Railway shots of Locos and General Railwayana and they are out of this world!


----------



## Norfolkbloke

Black Shuck said:


> N.B Have you ever been to the Church over at Roudham near Thetford.



Haven't had a chance to look around the site but have seen it many times from the window seat of an east midlands train carrage!!!

Looks like a good spot but a bit out of my way!

NB


----------



## Labb

Really nice shots, Black Shuck. I do not like black and white shots in general, but your shots were very good. I will go up the some times and takes some shots. Lots of nettles there ???


----------



## Black Shuck

Labb said:


> Really nice shots, Black Shuck. I do not like black and white shots in general, but your shots were very good. I will go up the some times and takes some shots. Lots of nettles there ???



I will come with you Labb as the Church is Beautiful. And its in the woods. Absolutely no nettles!


----------

